
Word of the day: Passion - jayliew
http://nesheimgroup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/03/word_of_the_day_2.html
======
jayliew
The one sentence that stood out the most to me from this article was "Pick
your hill to die on."

Life's too short to work on something meaningless, a reminder to myself that
nothing is more important than working towards your passion. I can see myself
old, and on my death bed, regretting not taking the chance to change the
world. And that, scares me.

------
pg
Fortunately it was 11:47 pm when I read this.

------
dfranke
I realize that it appears the same way on the article and you probably just
copy-pasted, but please don't post article titles in all-caps.

